# [Dec] What are you reading?



## Krug (Dec 2, 2004)

_The Best of the Realms_ for me. Just finished _The Crow: Lazarus Heart_ by Poppy Z Brite which wasn't too bad.


----------



## Maggan (Dec 2, 2004)

*Ellroy*

I'm one thirds into Suicide Hill by James Ellroy. Part of his LA Nori trilogy about Crazy Lloyd Hopkins. I like it, but the cases the hero cracks are kinda hard to find realistic.

After that I'll go for The Black Company. The books as well as the setting.   

Cheers!

M.


----------



## Starman (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm about a third of the way through _The Guns of the South _ by Harry Turtledove. I'm enjoying it so far. After this, I don't know what I'm going to read.

Starman


----------



## Wombat (Dec 2, 2004)

Let's see...

Last three books were The Wraiths of Will & Pleasure  and The Shades of Time & Memory (both by Storm Constantine) and Lion in the Valley  (Elizabeth Peters).  

Currently reading The Edible Woman  (Margaret Atwood).  I love all of her writing (well, Alias Grace  was not that good, but everyone gets a clunker or two if they write long enough), including her poetry.  

Next up is going to be Rivers of Gold  (Hugh Thomas) about the exploits of the Spanish in the New World.  It's been too long since I've read a straight forward history book!

But after that it will probably be either Phil Rickman or Stanislaw Lem


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Dec 2, 2004)

Shadowmarch, by Tad Williams


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 2, 2004)

Just picked up _The Bloody Crown of Conan_ by, of course, Robert E. Howard, and recently compiled and released by Del Rey.  I haven't actually started reading it yet, though.

In general, I don't like the art quite as much as Mark Schultz work in the earlier _The Coming of Conan the Cimmerian_ compilation that Del Rey released last year, though.  Gianni might be a better painter, but he's not nearly as good a pencil artist, and since pencil art outnumbers painted works by a 10-1 margin or more, the new book is just disappointing from an art perspective.

Of course, I can always look to my old Frazetta scans for a lot of the Conan artwork, though...


----------



## Storm Raven (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm currently reading _The Industrial Society_ by Raymond Aron. Next I'll probably read _Communism, Fascism, and Democracy_, by Cohen.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

I just picked up an interesting book called "The Discarded Image" by C.S. Lewis.  He bills it as an "outfit" for those looking to read medieval and renaissance literature.

"His theme is the problem of world models and their influence on the mind.  He is concerned with the medieval concept or 'image' of the universe, not as a curio or a series of footnotes to the hard passages, but for its emotional and aesthetic impact.  This leads him in the end to the reflections on the character of all cosmic images, including our own, which he believes ought to be considered."

It is a nice write up of how medieval peoples in Europe viewed the world and themselves.  I personally like the chapters on the heavens and the earth.  Plus the one on _Longaevi_ which he terms all long lived mythical folk.  (faeries, elves, leprechauns, etc.)


----------



## Laurel (Dec 2, 2004)

*Trade in book places save my bank account *

Didn't want to spend a whole bunch of money on me this season (too much family) so I'm picking up old books I just have around.

For the umpteenth time: The Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series by Tad Williams

Still trying to see when it gets old


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 2, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Just finished _The Crow: Lazarus Heart_ by Poppy Z Brite which wasn't too bad.




Hey! I was the Assistant Editor on that book! Look in the "Thank Yous" that Poppy lists, and my name is in there-Rich Miller. That was the first time my name made it into a book I worked on! 


Oh, and I'm reading _Orphans Preferred_ by Christopher Corbett, a history of the Pony Express. So far I've learned that nobody really knows much about it, other than when it started and ended, what cities it connected, and that it was a miserable failure that was pushed into a national myth by Wild Bill Hickock and his travelling western show (he was a former rider). Most of the ideas that people think of the Pony Express are the results of a few books and articles written years after it ended, by writers with a flair for the dramatic who took great liberties with the facts, making things up and changing things as they needed to tell a good story.


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2004)

I finished _House of Chains_ by Steven Erikson last night and started reading _Cryptonomicon_ by Neal Stephenson again.


----------



## Undead Pete (Dec 3, 2004)

I just read _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime_.  Phenomenal book.  It garnered a spot on my top 10 of all time list.  The main character is a 15 year-old autistic kid who decides to solve the mysterious death of a neighbor's dog.

The only problem I have is my usual issue after reading a great book.....it takes a while for me to get into another book without being disappointed.


----------



## reanjr (Dec 3, 2004)

Midnight from FFG and Masque of the Red Death from SSS/Arthaus


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey! I was the Assistant Editor on that book! Look in the "Thank Yous" that Poppy lists, and my name is in there-Rich Miller. That was the first time my name made it into a book I worked on!




Ooh congrats CL! Very good read and probably will borrow other books in *The Crow* series.


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 3, 2004)

Finished "There and Back Again, and Actor's Tale" by Sean Astin. Next up is "Good Night Mr. Holmes" by Carole Nelson Douglas. After that, I have several books that I have waiting for me.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Dec 3, 2004)

Just finished _Going Postal_ by Terry Pratchett, about to start _Slayers: the Sorceror of Atlas_ by Hajime Kanzaka.

Geoff.


----------



## Acid_crash (Dec 3, 2004)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Didn't want to spend a whole bunch of money on me this season (too much family) so I'm picking up old books I just have around.
> 
> For the umpteenth time: The Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series by Tad Williams
> 
> Still trying to see when it gets old




Why do you like this series so much?  I read the first two books and felt them boring and contrived, and just written with too many paragraphs that just didn't need to be there.  

Does part 3 do it justice?


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 3, 2004)

Thornhold by Elaine Cunningham


----------



## Laurel (Dec 3, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Why do you like this series so much? I read the first two books and felt them boring and contrived, and just written with too many paragraphs that just didn't need to be there.
> Does part 3 do it justice?



Do you read Robert Jordan...... sorry pet peeve about his long, long descriptions and paragraphs that do nothing.  
But back to the question: Personally, it's a good read with a solid story behind it.  I do like the last two the best (Green Angle Tower pt.1&2).  I won't even try to say it's the best or the greatest anything, but it has been a good one to pick up now and then   I tend to also read them from the stand point that at my current age they are not challenging, but fun.  Lots of book I read once and get rid of them.  For whatever reason this one has stuck on my shelf (though my husband re-reading it also has helped it stay there).
It has the action. It lets you watch a young boy grow, watch him be forced to grow. It has the romance. It has the evil, both hidden and obvious.  eh- it's just fun and entertaining 
If possible I would say find a used book store around town (so you aren't paying full price for the book) and give the last one a whirl.  Personally I'd say it's worth it, even just to try.  Then we can chat more


----------



## Nifft (Dec 4, 2004)

Art of War (Sun Tzu, little pocket edition)
The Pentagon's New Map (Thomas P. M. Barnett)

That's it so far... it's only the 4th.


----------



## Aesmael (Dec 4, 2004)

Forced myself to finish _Legends II_ today, so far most of the new (to me) authors in that collection will be avoided in the future - I can say it was worth the price because it has saved me many future dollars. Two stories not read in that collection are Tad Williams' (haven't read _Otherland_ yet and I am certain it takes place afterwards. Is this also the case with Neil Gaiman's? If it takes place after _American Gods_ I will not touch it yet.

Now about a third through _Interesting Times_ before I borrow my sister's collection of _A Series of Unfortunate Events_. Been meaning to read them all year and now nothing stands in my way.


----------



## Starman (Dec 4, 2004)

Aesmael said:
			
		

> Is this also the case with Neil Gaiman's? If it takes place after _American Gods_ I will not touch it yet.




Yes, it takes place afterwards.

Starman


----------



## Lazybones (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been working my way through several recommendations that I picked up here; actually been a fairly good stretch of reading with 4 books over the last two weeks:

_Lord of Emperors_ by Guy Gavriel Kay. 
_Agyar_ by Steven Brust
_The Columnist_ by Jeffrey Frank
_Book of the New Sun_ quadrology by Gene Wolfe (current)

My next one on order from the library is _Bridge of Birds_, by Barry Hughart. I also have the Conan compedium that someone mentioned on order, but that looks like it might take a while. We've got a great system here in Sacramento where you can order a book in a few clicks and they'll send it to your local branch for pickup. Usually takes a day or two if the book's on the shelf at any of our 14 branches.


----------



## Ibram (Dec 4, 2004)

I just finished "The Bloody Crown of Conan" and it was great, the novel "The novel "The Hour of the Dragon" is one of the best stories I've ever read.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 4, 2004)

I just finished reading "Talon of the Silver Hawk" by Raymond Feist. Popcorn book but if the main character fought hard and got knocked out one more time to be awoken latter and told how close he just came to death....


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Dec 5, 2004)

Undead Pete said:
			
		

> I just read _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime_.  Phenomenal book.  It garnered a spot on my top 10 of all time list.  The main character is a 15 year-old autistic kid who decides to solve the mysterious death of a neighbor's dog.
> 
> The only problem I have is my usual issue after reading a great book.....it takes a while for me to get into another book without being disappointed.




I also recently read this and rather liked it.

I like to keep a few books going at once, reading a chapter of one and switching to the next.  My current set follows:
_Stars and Stripes Forever_ by Harry Harrison, an alternate history novel about Britain joining the Confederates in the American Civil War.
_Magic: the Gathering Invasion Cycle Book 2: Planeshift_ by J. Robert King, backstory to the popular card game involving a big war.
_Animorphs #47: The Resistance_ by K. A. Applegate, part of a big series about some shapeshifting kids fending off an invasion of Earth by body-stealing slugs.
_Lost in a Good Book_ by Jasper Fforde, the second book in his Thursday Next series about a detective who enters the worlds of assorted books in the line of her work.

I have a bag with about 34 books in it that I draw from as I finish others, including some _Star Wars_ titles, a little _Discworld_, and quite a lot else.


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 5, 2004)

I just read _The Time Machine_ by H.G. Wells in one sitting, and I am going to start on _The Invisible Man_ soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Trying to find 3001: The Final Odyssey. Seems like every time I get to the next book in the series, no one has it. I should have just bought them all when I had the chance...grrr...taken me nearly a year to get through this just because the books are hard to find...and they shouldn't be.


----------



## Lord Foul (Dec 6, 2004)

Book 4 of the War of the Spider Queen series, Extinction by Lisa Smedman.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 6, 2004)

Quicksilver by Neal Stephenson.
I think it's a bit boring so far.  I'm not even out of the Waterhouse section yet.

I just bought Bloody Crown of Conan, too, so I'll likely be reading that off and on.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't know if it counts since it's a comic/graphic novel, but the Complete Bone collection. Fantastic book and realitvely cheap at it's size. If only it was in full color hardback for a few 'bones' more...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm always reading at least three books at a time. Just finished _House of Leaves_, by  Mark Z. Danielewski (that's a mouthful) an incredible awesome book I've never really been able to explain properly, _Dreams of Terror and Death_, a volume containing the complete H.P. Lovecraft dream cycle, and _Lord Demon_, by the immortal Roger Zelazny. I've just started a second volume of Lovecraft, _Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre_, and _Crucible: The Trial of Cyric the Mad_, by Troy Denning, and am currently looking for something else.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm rereading my Discworld collection- I just finished _The Light Fantastic_ and will eventually get around to starting _Sourcery_.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Dec 8, 2004)

Currently reading the _Harry Dresden_ series by Jim Butcher.  I'm almost done with book two - loads of fun!


----------



## Pants (Dec 9, 2004)

I started reading _The Dragonbone Chair_, Book 1 of Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn by Tad Williams a few days ago and I was struck by how... awkwardly the beginning is written.  The prose is just kinda clumsy...

Then again, after several straight months of Erikson, Martin, and Mieville, I wonder who is to blame.


----------



## Starman (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, I finished _The Guns of the South_. I wasn't really in the mood to read any of the books I had laying around, so I actually have been reading Sepulchrave's story hour here on the boards. All I can say is, "WOW!" It's brilliant. I am so jealous that I have never played in a game that is even close to being that good.

Starman


----------



## Sado (Dec 9, 2004)

"How to Write Science Fiction and Fantasy" by Orson Scott Card.

That's right, someday soon you guys will be reading ME! (I hope   )


----------



## Undead Pete (Dec 9, 2004)

I finally found a book that sparked my interest: *THE ETCHED CITY* by K. J. Bishop....just published last week.

It's her first novel....On the back cover it was described as a mixture of Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_ series and China Mieville's _Perdido Street Station_, and I must say that I agree.

She's made herself a permanent fixture on my "must buy" list


----------



## Paragon Kobold (Dec 9, 2004)

I am reading a collection of H.G.Wells novels. Just finished 'The First Men in 
the Moon', starting on 'The Invisible Man'. Remarkable stuff.


----------



## Thorntangle (Dec 9, 2004)

Just Finished:  *All Tomorrow's Parties* by William Gibson

Reading:  *Night Lamp* by Jack Vance

On Deck: *Salt: A World History* by Mark Kurlansky


----------



## Aesmael (Dec 9, 2004)

Thankyou, Starman.



			
				Paragon Kobold said:
			
		

> I am reading a collection of H.G.Wells novels. Just finished 'The First Men in
> the Moon', starting on 'The Invisible Man'. Remarkable stuff.



Can you describe that book? If it is brown with gilt pages my father might have had the same one.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 9, 2004)

HA! Finally got a hold of 3001, so I'm now reading that. yay!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 9, 2004)

Just recently finished Volume 1 of "Shadowmarch". (Highly recommended!)-- though I may be biased, as I am a _huge_ Tad Williams fan.

Am currently reading "The Keep of Fire", the second book in "The Last Rune" series.  Not the best series I've ever read, but definitely passable so far.   

Waiting in the wings?
Too much to name, but the "Exalted" Novels, the "Dark Tower" series, and "The Runelords" series are waiting, as is the "War of the Spider Queen" and the new Thomas Covenant book.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 12, 2004)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> _Agyar_ by Steven Brust




That's what I've been reading as well, though I've stalled a bit what with tests and all.



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it counts since it's a comic/graphic novel, but the Complete Bone collection.




How earth did you read that thing, it's bloody huge!



> Fantastic book and realitvely cheap at it's size. If only it was in full color hardback for a few 'bones' more...




Well you're in luck, or not depending on how you view such things, but color versions of the TPB's are on the way. The first volume will be out next month (allegedly).


----------



## Wolf72 (Dec 12, 2004)

for s&g I picked up my copy of _The Iron Throne_ by Simon Hawke (first in the Blood .. AHEM! Birthright sereis) ... and I still like it.

[edit: oops]


----------



## Panthanas (Dec 13, 2004)

I just started book three of the _Farseer_ trilogy, Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb.  This is a very good series so far.  I can't remember who but in a thread about book series being to long someone posted about how good this trilogy was so I picked it up.  My thanks to whoever that may have been!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 13, 2004)

Panthanas said:
			
		

> I just started book three of the _Farseer_ trilogy, Assassin's Quest by Robin Hobb.  This is a very good series so far.  I can't remember who but in a thread about book series being to long someone posted about how good this trilogy was so I picked it up.  My thanks to whoever that may have been!




I'm one of the people who likes it. The second series is good, takes place in the same setting but with different people and different telling (3rd person, multiple points of view) and ties into the third series, the Tawny Man, which isn't quite as good as the first series, but pretty close. Overall it's a very strong set and a good gaming world.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

Mutants, a non-fiction book that won the Guardian First Book award, by Armand Marte Lerooi. Fascinating look at those 'deviations' from the norm. 'We are all mutants, but some are more mutants than others'.


----------



## Starman (Dec 20, 2004)

A friend of mine (Widowmaker here on the boards) started reading the Song of Ice and Fire series recently and talking about it with him got me all excited about it, so I've been rereading it. I just finished A Clash of Kings and am moving into A Storm of Swords.

I've also started reading Piratecat's story hour. 

Starman


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 20, 2004)

... (Ignore this post) ...


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 20, 2004)

Intensity by Dean Koontz.
The King of Ys tetralogy by Poul and Karen Anderson.
The Last of the Mohicans by James Fennimore Cooper.
People of God: The History of Catholic Christianity by Anthony E. Gilles.

I'm getting tired of fiction and will probably move back to nothing but history, theology, and philosophy by New Year's Day.


----------



## knitnerd (Dec 21, 2004)

Outstretched Shadow and To Light A Candle by Mercedes Lackey and James Mallory. Made me want to make my next paladin "fit company for unicorns".


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2004)

Still Quicksilver by Neal Stephenson.
Dune by Frank Herbert for another website.
The Bloody Crown of Conan by Robert E. Howard when I need a change of pace.


----------



## ddvmor (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm reading 'Angels and Demons' by Dan Brown.  I plan to follow it up with the 'DaVinci Code' and then get back to Stephen King's 'Dark Tower' series.

That plan may change if I get Pratchett's 'Going Postal' for christmas!


----------



## Wolf72 (Dec 21, 2004)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> I'm reading 'Angels and Demons' by Dan Brown.  I plan to follow it up with the 'DaVinci Code' and then get back to Stephen King's 'Dark Tower' series.
> 
> That plan may change if I get Pratchett's 'Going Postal' for christmas!




I much preferred the Davinci Code to A&D ... but then I read DC first.  From those who have read Angels first, they liked it better ...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 22, 2004)

I've been re-reading some of the Black Company books. I bought the Tolkien Reader and some of Tolkien's translations and have been reading them. I just now picked up the second in the Guardians of the Flame series; I'd found the first one at my local thrift store a long while back, and had no idea there were sequels...OT, but I got the first Berserker book, the first 5 Chronicles of Amber, the Unbeheaded King, the first 8 WoT books (apart from the second), the Untaught Wizard and the sequel, Barbara Hambly's Dragonslayer book and Dark trilogy, and countless other wonderful things there. My thrift store kicks so much arse it's unreal.


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 22, 2004)

Got _Foucault's Pendulum_ and _Sinuhe the Egyptian_ as long-term projects, and Paul S. Kemp's _Dawn of Night_ travelling with me. Already read through Dan Abnett's _Eisenhorn_, an omnibus edition with the entire trilogy and two short stories thrown in for good measure. Excellent stuff.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 22, 2004)

I muddling through yet another bad John Ringo book, Hero, and I'm still reading short stories by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Next comes A History of Engineering in Classical and Medieval Times by Hill, Michael Flynn's The Wreck of _The River of Stars_ and A Winter Hauntingby Dan Simmons if I can ever get started on it. Just maybe I'll finish all that before the end of the week, but I still have to wrap the kid's presents sometime too.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 23, 2004)

Ironhand's Daughter by David Gemmell.


----------



## Yig (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm reading the Baroque Cycle trilogy by Neal Stephenson (great, great books) and Neuromancer.


----------



## Tetsubo (Dec 24, 2004)

The Elegant Universe. It deals with superstring theory.


----------



## Pants (Dec 24, 2004)

Still slogging through _Cryptonomicon_.

After I finish that, I'll hopefully have _Slaughterhouse Five_, _A Brave New World_, and _The Darkness that Comes Before_ to read.  Should be a good month...


----------



## nimisgod (Dec 24, 2004)

Just went through Shadows Linger (2nd Black Company book) and Skavenslayer (2nd Slayer book). They're both my first taste in both series.

I'm trying decide whether I should continue either series. Of the two, Shadows Linger holds my interest better. Both writing styles are different from what I'm used to though, so I'm not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Dec 24, 2004)

What I've read this month so far.

The Road to Serfdom, by F. A Hayek
The Fatal Conceit, by F. A. Hayek
Basic Economics: Revised and Expanded, by Thomas Sowell
Armor, by John Steakley

Next up is Orphanage, by Robert Buettner
The Death and Life of Great American Cities, by Jane Jacobs

I may end up getting to Jane Jacobs in January though...


Regards,
Eric Anondson


----------



## Aesmael (Dec 25, 2004)

Progress now. Have read the first six of the Lemony Snicket books, the discworld novel _Night Watch_ and just today started on the _Dark Tower_ series.


----------



## Asmo (Dec 25, 2004)

"Snare" by Katharine Kerr.
Very good so far.

Asmo


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Dec 26, 2004)

"Romance of the Three Kingdoms" by Lo Kuan-chung

Looking for campaign ideas... besides it being a classic...


----------



## diaglo (Dec 28, 2004)

My wife bought me Eats, Shoots and Leaves for xmas.

mang,  am i having a blast. excellent book. a must read for all internet junkies.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 28, 2004)

Outside of all the D&D books, I just finished reading King of Foxes, book two in the Shadows of Conclave series by Raymond Feist. At least in this book, Tal doesnt' get knocked out every fight. It's a little light in some areas and continues to be what I call popcorn reading. Not bad overall and with some potential for future books. I would like to see some more focus on Pug and man, where's Tomas? We haven't seen him in a long time already.


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm reading "The Yellow Sign and Other Stories" by Robert W Chambers, edited by S. T. Joshi.

Some good, some bad, some great but all of it interesting turn of the century fantasy/supernatural fiction.


----------



## Jedidiah (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I was half way through *The Brothers Karamozov* by Dostoevsky when Christmas came. Got Tad Williams Shadowmarch so I started that. Also got *The Reformation * by Diarmaid MacCulloch so that's next. Then I'll go back and finish the brothers. 

Since it's the end of the year, here are a few of the best books I read this year (sorry for you history haters but I didn't read a lot of fiction this year other than Moby Dick (my all time favorite) and Tad Williams' The War of the Flowers (nice to read a one volume fantasy book!):

*An Army at Dawn* by Rick Atkinson (history of the US army in North Africa during WWII)
*One Vast Winter Count:The Native American West Before Lewis and Clark* by Colin Calloway
*Monster of God* by David Quamman (psychology of living with man eaters)
*The Peloponnesian War* by Donald Kagan
*A History of Britain* (Vols I, II, and III) by Simon Schama (my favorite history writer - if you haven't read his bio of Rembrandt called *Rembrandt's Eyes * then shame on you).
*Art: A New History* by Paul Johnson (good primer for non arty farties)
*Theology in America* by E. Brooks Holifield (only for those interested in the subject)

Whew! That's alot of pages - I have been a very busy boy this year.

For those reading anything by Raymond Feist - I am very sorry. For those reading the Thomas Covenant books by Stephen R Donaldson - I am very, very sorry. The only way I know to counteract the unbelievably poor prose written by those authors (and I use that term in its loosest sense) is to read something really good. Go out and get The Three Musketeers by Dumas  or if you want something contemporary get any set of short stories by Harlan Ellison.


----------



## ThaDium (Dec 29, 2004)

*I tend to read eclectic stuff.*

Things that have passed my eyes recently:

The Keep by F. Paul Wilson.  Horror.  WWII Germans meet a vampire

The Russell Rules by Bill Russell.  Autobio (basketball) /Leadership/Motivational.

In The Pit With Piper by Rowdy Roddy Piper.  Autobio (pro wrestling)

Take Back The Right (I forget who wrote it)  Politics with a conservative bent.

The Middle Mind (Again, I forget the author)  Politics with a liberal bent.

Also, a good number of graphic novels and trades.  Mostly super hero stuff, but Bone is on deck.

ThaDium


----------



## Welverin (Dec 29, 2004)

After finishing In _Northern Twilight_ I think I shall move onto _Cowboy Feng's Space Bar and Grill_, unless I decide to go with _Brokedown Palace_ instead.



			
				ThaDium said:
			
		

> Also, a good number of graphic novels and trades.  Mostly super hero stuff, but Bone is on deck.




Well it's time to take it off deck and move it up to the plate!

On a related note I finally found and ordered a 1st print of Bone #7, the last one I needed, hurray for me!


----------



## dravot (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm currently reading Shadow of Saganami, the latest book by David Weber (and a Christmas present).  It's set in the Honor Harrington universe, and she makes a cameo in it, but the story involves other people this time.  It's typical Weber, which is to say enjoyable, but so far nothing truly groundbreaking, but I like it.


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

*The Black Company* by Glen Cook.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 30, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> *The Black Company* by Glen Cook.




ditto, I finally got around to picking up the first three books and will be reading them


----------



## haiiro (Dec 31, 2004)

Chugging away on Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell, which is excellent -- dense, surprising, and very enjoyable. It'll probably occupy me well into January.


----------



## Pants (Dec 31, 2004)

Putting down Crypto _again_ and starting R. Scott Bakker's _The Darkness that Comes Before_.


----------

